# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Consumentenbedrog in de gezondheids/voedingssector - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Consumentenbedrog in de gezondheidssector*
Het Onderzoeks- en Informatiecentrum van de Verbruikersorganisaties (OIVO) heeft een website gelanceerd met informatie over consumentenbedrog. Daarbij wordt ook aandacht besteed aan een aantal gevaarlijke praktijken in de gezondheidssector.
Het gezondheidsvoordeel is immer een belangrijk verkoopsargument voor consumenten. Suggestieve of misleidende etikettering, onrechtmatig gebruik van pseudo-wetenschappelijke informatie, aanzetten tot het verbruik van alicamenten of farmafood, een verkeerde tarifering of niet werkzame producten zijn enkele vormen van consumentenbedrog die zich in de gezondheidssector voordoen. 

*Elektrostimulatie: mirakel of bedrog?* 
Elektrostimulatie mag dan al bijdragen tot de spiervorming, op zich is deze techniek niet voldoende. Bovendien zijn de toestellen die in de media aangeboden worden helemaal niet efficiënt, hun frequentie ligt veel te laag. Ze doen geen kwaad, maar ook geen goed. Elektrostimulatie kan een mooie aanvulling blijken voor wie zijn spieren wil ontwikkelen of vormgeven, op voorwaarde dat hij zich dan de juiste toestellen aanschaft die veelal duurder zijn, maar ook veel efficiënter. Bovendien zorgen heel wat van die toestellen nooit voor een voldoende spierspanning om een verbetering van de spierkracht te veroorzaken. Op dit ogenblik blijft elektrostimulatie vóór alles een mooie aanvulling op een sportieve activiteit. Maar deze techniek is zeker niet geschikt om te vermageren... 

*De vermageringsproducten* 
Tegenwoordig sieren diverse verwijzingen naar zogenaamde dokters of laboratoria, of naar wetenschappelijke studies de verpakkingen van heel wat mirakelproducten zoals producten om te vermageren, om te stoppen met roken en om veroudering of kaalhoofdigheid te bestrijden.
Het gebeurt vaak dat de wetenschappelijke studie waarnaar een adverteerder verwijst, in feite een studie is die gerealiseerd werd in een laboratorium met muizen en niet met mensen... Daardoor zou de consument dus kunnen twijfelen aan de efficiëntie van die studie met betrekking tot het menselijke ras. En ook al gaat het om klinische studies (m.a.w. wetenschappelijke studies gerealiseerd op mensen), toch zullen de adverteerders niet snel de studies noemen die niet geleid hebben tot de vermelde conclusies of, integendeel zelfs, heel andere conclusies lieten zien.
Bovendien spreken heel wat adverteerders over vermageringskuren (bedoeld om een slanke lijn te krijgen en niet per definitie gewicht te verliezen) om te ontsnappen aan de wetgeving die geldt op reclame voor vermageringsproducten, m.a.w. producten die ook werkelijk een gewichtsverlies veroorzaken. Maar de consument is meestal niet bekend met de subtiliteiten van deze woordenschat. Deze adverteerders zullen onderaan hun reclame beslist de vermelding "dit is geen geneesmiddel" toevoegen. Zo ontsnappen ze aan elke officiële controle, alsook aan de verplichting om de efficiëntie van hun product te bewijzen.

*Een light-dieet* 
Tegenwoordig kan de consument in de winkel heel wat "light"-producten kopen. Onder het voorwendsel van een combinatie van vermageren en comfort biedt de voedingsindustrie ook minder vette producten aan die niet echt doen vermageren. Deze producten zijn hooguit een interessant hulpmiddel als de consument een strikt dieet volgt en kunnen een onevenwichtige voeding niet compenseren.
Maar de vermelding "light" houdt ook heel wat risicos in. Zo deinzen fabrikanten er niet voor terug om kleinere porties aan te bieden in een poging een product minder vet te maken. Volgens dit principe (minder gewicht = minder vetstoffen) wordt de consument onder andere misleid door de bereide gerechten. Soms is het zelfs zo dat bepaalde bereide gerechten evenveel wegen, maar toch meer calorieën bevatten dan het originele gerecht.
Deze discussie slaat ook op de vetstoffen. Bij de light margarines kan het vetgehalte variëren van 41% tot 60%. Een licht verschil! Terwijl light olie, in tegenstelling tot wat de reclame laat uitschijnen, helemaal niet bestaat.
"Light" dranken mogen dan al interessant lijken omdat ze minder calorieën bevatten, ze krijgen toch kritiek van heel wat specialisten die van mening zijn dat ze de interesse van de consument voor een gesuikerde smaak levend houden en niet onmiddellijk enige kwalitatieve voedingsstof bieden.
In de groep van het snoepgoed moet de consument beslist uitkijken voor de "light" chocolade die zeker niet minder calorieën bevat dan de klassieke chocolade. Slechter nog: de suiker werd vervangen door polyolen en verhoudingsgewijs door vetstoffen. Bijgevolg bevat "light" chocolade soms zelfs meer calorieën.
Wat yoghurt en andere zuivelproducten betreft, is het zo dat de producten met de nieuwe smaken (Tarte Tatin, stukjes chocolade, vruchtenyoghurt), zelfs in light-versie, meer calorieën bevatten dan een klassieke yoghurt natuur. Temeer daar het gewicht van de portie toegenomen is. Bijna 25 gram op twintig jaar tijd.
Light chips zijn slechts light van naam, hun hoeveelheid calorieën vermindert nauwelijks met 70 Kcal (500 Kcal in plaats van 570 Kcal). Dit geldt ook voor enkele koekjes.
Etiketten aandachtig lezen kan heel interessant zijn, ook al is een vergrootglas soms echt wel nodig. Twee elementen zijn belangrijk om te komen tot vergelijkbare productgewichten: de calorie- en de vetinname.
U vermijdt ook beter de light bereide gerechten die vaak veel te veel zout en te weinig groenten bevatten, de gesuikerde dranken (water is de ideale oplossing, want het natuurlijke water bevat geen calorieën) en vruchtenyoghurt. "Light snoepgoed en snacks zijn over het algemeen weinig interessant, met uitzondering van hier en daar een merk.

*De gezondheidsbeweringen*  
Reclamefolders laten ons soms geloven dat het product bijzondere eigenschappen bezit, terwijl alle gelijkaardige voedingsmiddelen dezelfde kenmerken hebben. Er wordt verwezen naar het effect van dit product op het cholesterolgehalte en dus op de gezondheidstoestand van de consument, zonder dat deze bewering bewezen kan worden door middel van een wetenschappelijk dossier.
Volgens de geldende wetgeving moeten vermeldingen op een productverpakking of beweringen in een reclamefolder waar zijn. De gezondheidsbeweringen moeten dan ook ondersteund worden door een wetenschappelijk dossier en mogen de consument niet misleiden met betrekking tot de eigenschappen van het product. Bovendien moeten deze beweringen duidelijk en volledig zijn wat betreft de aard van het product, de vorm, de dosering, het effect in functie van de tijd, de doelgroep. En tenslotte moeten ook eventuele neveneffecten die te maken hebben met de gezondheidsbewering vermeld worden.
Gezondheidsbeweringen worden tegenwoordig steeds vaker vermeld in reclamefolders en hangen samen met de verbetering van de gezondheid. Onjuiste verklaringen of al dan niet opzettelijke weglatingen zorgen ervoor dat de consument zich vragen gaat stellen over de geloofwaardigheid van de geformuleerde beweringen.
Het is dus in het belang van de consument dat hij ze aandachtig leest en zich niet laat misleiden. Een gezonde en evenwichtige voeding is perfect mogelijk zonder dat men zijn toevlucht moet nemen tot dure voedingsmiddelen en supplementen, behalve uiteraard indien dit op medisch advies gebeurt.
In dat opzicht wijst een recente studie gerealiseerd door het OIVO op het reële gevaar van verwarring tussen de termen voedingsmiddel en geneesmiddel.
zie ook artikel : Gezondheidsbeweringen van voedingsmiddelen
_Een melkproduct bevat 10 miljard L. Casei Immunitas en biedt het darmkanaal een betere weerstand tegen ongewenste bacteriën._ Nauwelijks één consument op drie kan dit professionele bericht ontcijferen en slechts weinig consumenten zijn zich ervan bewust dat het hier gaat om een geneesmiddel; één op tien consumenten kent dit product echter therapeutische krachten toe. En daarin zit nu net het gevaar: de werking van een product op de darmflora wordt omgevormd tot een mirakelproduct (het helpt onze weerstand, therapeutische effecten). De reclameboodschap in dit voorbeeld geeft ons de indruk dat het product ons beschermt tegen alle externe aanvallen.
_Een producent lanceert met calcium verrijkt water_ (en daarmee bedoelt men: goed voor de gezondheid). Nauwelijks één consument op drie kan dit bericht ontcijferen. En om zeker te zijn van de doeltreffendheid zou het verkochte water enerzijds een voldoende hoeveelheid calcium moeten bevatten en zou het calcium in dit water anderzijds goed opgenomen moeten worden door het lichaam. De analyse toont aan dat één liter met calcium verrijkt water van het merk X 300 mg calcium levert voor ± 0,80 euro, terwijl één liter mineraalwater 3,5 tot 500 mg calcium levert naargelang het merk en één liter kraanwater een verschillende hoeveelheid calcium naargelang de locatie met een wettelijk maximum van 270 mg voor ± 0,0025 euro. Met een gehalte van 300 mg per liter kan het water X een niet te verwaarlozen bron aan calcium zijn. Maar er zijn ook nog andere calciumbronnen die tegelijkertijd ook interessante bronnen van eiwitten, vitamines en mineralen zijn (bijvoorbeeld zuivelproducten). Aangezien het calcium in het water meestal wel goed opgenomen wordt, zou dit water interessant kunnen zijn voor mensen die weinig melk drinken. Maar is het echt nodig om water met extra calcium op de markt te brengen als we weten dat een evenwichtige voeding al het nodige calcium levert?

Bron; gezondheid.be

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

_Een potje vruchtenkaas is even goed als een steak..._ Twee personen op drie zullen hun twijfels hebben over een vergelijking tussen twee zo verschillende producten. Ook al is vruchtenkaas een interessant voedingsmiddel voor de groei, toch moet de voeding van een kind veel gevarieerder zijn en mag die zich niet enkel beperken tot (gesuikerde) vruchtenkaas.
 Honderd gram van deze vruchtenkaas levert 6,4 g eiwitten, 3,5 g vetstoffen, 15,2 g suikers en 130 mg calcium.
 Honderd gram rundvlees levert 22,8 g eiwitten, 6 g vetstoffen, 2,7 g suikers en 5 mg calcium. Maar enkel op basis van het eiwitgehalte kunnen deze twee voedingsmiddelen niet vergeleken worden. Want dan zou honderd gram vruchtenkaas overeenkomen met dertig gram steak. Terwijl er op basis van het calciumgehalte geen vergelijking mogelijk is (130 mg voor de vruchtenkaas tegenover 1,5 mg.
Is het echt nodig om vlees en zuivelproducten te vergelijken, twee voedingsmiddelen die eigenlijk complementair zijn? Het vruchtenkaasje kan interessant zijn voor de groei. Maar de voeding van een kind moet veel gevarieerder zijn en mag zich niet enkel beperken tot dit soort voedingsmiddelen. Dat is misschien de reden waarom de promotieslogan van het merk van de vruchtenkaas gewijzigd is (Alle mamas zouden hun kinderen een klein X moeten geven want X is rijk aan eiwitten, vitamines en calcium en zorgt ervoor dat kinderen groot en sterk worden).
zie ook artikel : Gezondheidsbeweringen van voedingsmiddelen

*Goedkope medicijnen op het internet*  
In tal van spamberichten worden medicijnen aangeboden tegen slapeloosheid, diabetes of verhoogde bloeddruk aan prijzen die als competitief omschreven worden. Medicijnen die afgeleverd worden door een apotheker kunnen een gegarandeerde kwaliteit voorleggen, maar dat geldt niet altijd voor aankopen via het Internet. Bepaalde aanbiedingen kunnen achteraf zuivere gevallen van oplichting blijken.
België is één van de landen waar medicijnen het goedkoopst zijn, koop ze dan ook in een apotheek. 

*Holistische therapeuten dringen zich op aan patiënten* 
De vorm van psychotherapie die beoefend wordt door weinig scrupuleuze personen kan leiden tot diverse misbruiken als gevolg van de incompetentie, het niet naleven van de deontologie of het gebrek aan ethiek van diegene die deze behandeling uitvoert. Specialisten zijn van mening dat het belangrijkste misbruik bestaat uit het gebruik van de overdracht en van het logische gevolg daarvan, de tegenoverdracht. Bijvoorbeeld wanneer een psychotherapeute de overdracht van haar patiënt gebruikt voor niet-therapeutische doeleinden (om financieel voordeel te halen, een bevrediging van het eigen ego op psychologisch en/of seksueel vlak) of de overdracht gebruikt  en bevordert  om een verzwakte patiënt te manipuleren zodat die lid wordt van een sekte of een pseudo-therapeutische splintergroep.
Wanneer de consument meent dat hij onbehoorlijk behandeld, gemanipuleerd en soms zelfs uitgebuit is en dat hij te maken heeft met een sekte, is het meestal nuttig eerst advies te vragen van deskundigen (IACSSO, zie link onderaan) vooraleer klacht in te dienen. Wanneer hij dan uiteindelijk beslist om klacht in te dienen en er volgens hem sprake is van het illegaal beoefenen van de geneeskunde, doet hij dit best tegelijkertijd bij het parket van de Procureur des Konings en aan de voorzitter van de Raad van de Orde der Geneesheren. Hij moet er echter wel op letten dat hij in dergelijke gevallen over de nodige bewijzen beschikt.
Om misbruiken in de psychotherapie te vermijden zou er een register opgesteld moeten worden waarop alle psychotherapeuten zich zouden moeten inschrijven. Ze zouden dan hun CV moeten voorleggen (met onder andere informatie over opleidingen, stages, ervaring, werkmiddelen, doelstellingen) en een document ondertekenen waarin ze zich ertoe verbinden een specifieke deontologie na te leven (de inhoud van deze deontologie zou mits de nodige aanpassingen kunnen lijken op die van de artsen). Eens een dergelijk systeem ingevoerd zouden ze bovendien moeten instemmen om deel te nemen aan jaarlijkse opleidingsdagen georganiseerd door de FOD Volksgezondheid.
Dit register zou toegankelijk moeten zijn voor de consument, terwijl een commissie klachtenbeheer uitspraken zou kunnen doen over bepaalde handelingen die de in de deontologie vastgelegde principes niet naleven. Naast een sanctie zou de betrokkene, in voorkomend geval, ook geschorst kunnen worden.

*Therapeutische mirakels bij de toetreding tot de sekte*  
De nieuwe pseudo-therapieën stellen mirakels voor aan zieken. Op basis van bepaalde spiritualistische of afwijkende elementen kunnen we sommige daarvan, de ene al meer dan de andere, omschrijven als sektes:
 Ongecontroleerde analyses: de sekte versterkt de perverse effecten van de overdracht en drijft de identificaties tot een karikatuur, wat uiteindelijk leidt tot fenomenen als afhankelijkheid en verlatingsangst. De goeroe vervangt niet langer de vader, hij wordt de vader.
 Bio-energie, bio-energetische analyse: volgens deze methode die ontwikkeld werd door Alexander Lowen, zit er in ons lichaam een basisenergie die zich manifesteert in de vorm van psychische en somatische fenomenen. Iets recenter heeft Lowen aan zijn vergelijking lichaam/geest ook nog de notie spiritualiteit toegevoegd, wat de deur opent naar de sektes.
 Biofeedback: bewegingen zoals de Transcendentale Meditatie (door Frankrijk in 1995 opgenomen in de lijst van sektes) vermengen spirituele overtuigingen met psychologische technieken en stellen met groot succes (zelfs enkele sterren uit de showbizz hebben zich hiertoe bekeerd) methodes voor waarmee de frequentie van bepaalde hersengolven gewijzigd kan worden. Deze toestand van psychologisch geluk wordt in bepaalde "op India geïnspireerde" sektes geïnterpreteerd als spirituele ervaringen of een staat van nirwana.
 Bioritmen: volgens dit concept wordt de mens beheerst door drie cycli van drieëntwintig dagen: een lichamelijke, een gevoelsmatige en een intellectuele cyclus. Bepaalde therapeuten drijven deze methode tot het uiterste door en komen zo als het ware tot een soort waarzeggersysteem waarin het uur en de datum van de geboorte van de gelovige zullen bepalen welke keuzes en beslissingen hij of zij tijdens zijn leven zal moeten nemen, en op welk ogenblik.
 Channe Ling, nieuwe versie van het spiritisme: hier is het de bedoeling contact te leggen met het hiernamaals (overledenen, engelen, buitenaardse wezens, entiteiten...). Tijdens een soort trance lijkt het Channel Medium zijn lichaam te verlaten en ingenomen te worden door een geest die spreekt via zijn mond.
 Chirologie: het psychologische profiel van het individu wordt beschreven via handlezing.
 Glaudi (catharsis...): deze psychotherapie stelt voor om "de maskeringen die instaan voor het slechte gevoel te reactiveren". Deze methode leidt heel vaak tot valse herinneringen (FMS = Vals Geheugen Syndroom) die regelmatig en zonder onderscheid vaststellen dat verkrachting of seksuele agressie door de ouders tijdens de eerste maanden of jaren van het leven van de betrokkene aan de basis ligt van het psychologische slechte gevoel.
 Lying en vroegere levens: deze methode, die in heel wat sektes zoals de Scientology Church wordt gebruikt, inspireert zich op de religies uit het Verre Oosten en tracht terug te keren in het verleden naar vroegere levens. Deze zogenaamde vroegere levens zijn bijzonder geschikt om valse herinneringen in te prenten en zo therapeutische richtlijnen te geven.
 Metamorfose (technische...): deze technieken leunen nauw aan bij de reflexologie en werden bedacht door Robert Saint John die zich inspireerde op de Chinese geloofsovertuiging, filosofie en geneeskunde. De therapeuten en genezers werken in op de "levenskracht" of de "energieën".
 P. R. H., Persoonlijkheid en Relaties: een psychologische methode die gebruikt wordt in bepaalde katholieke charismatische groepen. Een slechte combinatie van religie en psychologie.
 Psychogenealogie en Hamer-methode.
 Therapie van Reich: deze therapie werd ontwikkeld door Wilhelm Reich, een afvallige van Freud. Volgens Reich heeft het organisme een unitaire werking, gaande van de sterkste psychische gevoelens tot de diepste biologische reacties. Reich noemt het seksuele orgasme het prototype van de werking van het organisme, gaande van spanning tot ontspanning, van het opladen tot het ontladen van bio-elektrische energie, door hem Orgon genoemd. Om kanker te genezen en dit mysterieuze Orgon aan te trekken voerde hij experimenten uit met nucleaire straling, waarbij zowel hijzelf als zijn medewerkers heel erg onpasselijk werden. Het bestaan van een zogenaamd Orgon is in de wetenschap uiteraard niet erkend. Toch heeft Reich heel wat bedenkers van psychotherapieën geïnspireerd.
 Rolfing: de lichaamsstructuur van het individu wordt gewijzigd door grondige massages met als doel "het lichaam in evenwicht te brengen met het gravitatieveld van de aarde."

Bron; gezondheid.be

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

 Scientology Church: wordt in alle Franse parlementaire rapporten omschreven als een sekte. De oprichter ervan, L. Ron Hubbart, werd in 1983 in Frankrijk veroordeeld voor oplichting. De Scientology Church stelt zichzelf voor als de absolute psychotherapie. Deze methode wil traumatische herinneringen doen herbeleven om ze zo weg te werken. Zodra de klant zich daartoe in staat voelt, wordt hij ertoe aangezet om traumatische herinneringen uit zijn vroegere levens te herbeleven. Na opleidingen en verhoren (een soort bekentenis afgelegd via een soort leugendetector) ter waarde van duizenden euro's kan hij eventueel toegang krijgen tot het grote geheim van de mensheid waarvan hierna een samenvatting volgt: miljoenen jaren geleden bracht de kwaadaardige Xenu, dictator van een galactische confederatie, alle tegenstanders van zijn bewind samen in de vulkanen van de wereld waar hij ze vernietigde met atoombommen. De geesten van deze dissidenten, de The-tans, zijn daarbij echter vrijgekomen en hebben ons in bezit genomen als demonen. En nu is het dus de bedoeling om die demonen te temmen met behulp van de Scientology Church.
 Transpersoonlijke (psychologie...): via deze methode zou een brug kunnen opgetrokken worden tussen alle disciplines met betrekking tot de mens: het lichaam, de geest, het bewustzijn en eventueel de ziel. Algemeen genomen is het hierbij de bedoeling mystieke toestanden of feiten te exploiteren en te interpreteren. Deze praktijken leunen nauw aan bij de praktijken die beoefend worden in de Raja yoga (vervolgcursussen) van Brahma Kumari, een andere sekte die door de Franse parlementsleden in 1995 op de lijst werd gezet.
 Tunneltherapie, zie Glaudi (catharsis...). Deze methode is bijzonder geschikt om valse herinneringen op te roepen (FMS). Alles hangt daarbij af van de therapeut.
 Astrale reis, lichaamsuittreding: deze technieken worden door heel wat organisaties gebruikt die bekendstaan als sektes (bijvoorbeeld de volgelingen van Samaël Aun Wéor). Deze therapeuten apen een karikatuur van de Hindoeïstische geloofsovertuigingen na door het astrale lichaam of de geest uit het fysieke lichaam te laten treden.

Vooraleer zich te laten verleiden of beïnvloeden tot een dergelijke therapie raadpleegt de consument best eerst personen die een zekere ervaring hebben met de grenzen of risicos van dergelijke methodes.
zie ook artikel : Sektarische (ivm sekten) ontsporingen inzake gezondheid

Bron; gezondheid.be

----------

